# My fourth (getting better) DIY 3D BG in a 55g



## d2391 (Jul 30, 2014)

So I just moved and thought it would be the perfect time to redo my BG for a few reasons. 
1. I was tired of it 
2. It was way too thick. 6" in some spots when the tank is only 13"
3. Didn't provide enough caves and hiding places to justify the thickness.

So I set out to make something that fixes those things. The new one is around 2" at the thickest (not including the filter intake cover) and has lots of rocks jutting out to make caves and hiding spots. There's around 10 or 11 caves in there. I also put in a UGJ system which hopefully keeps the sand cleaner.

I got everything siliconed in earlier and am gonna give it a day and a half to cure (bottle says 24 hours). I'm hoping to have my fish in it in the next 2-3 days. Anyways, here are some pics...

My old tank









Started off just carving the sheet of foam but then moved to making individual "rocks" and siliconing them on


















1st dryloc









Can't really see the depth



























UGJ


----------



## d2391 (Jul 30, 2014)

It seems like no one is interested but I thought I'd post the final result anyways.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry, I thought I had posted a reply to your post.

The new background looks great!! I was concerned that the PVC piping would be visible since I don't think you had painted it but it seems fairly well hidden.

What is your stock list again?


----------



## d2391 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks! I put a layer of silicone on the jets and then sprinkled sand on top. It didn't cover totally but its better than nothing.

I was on a budget so I just went to a LFS that had a big selection of mbuna and peacocks. The only ones I'm sure about are the labs and I know 1 is definitely a hybrid but I like him.


----------



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Absolutely amazing. i'm jealous I want it lol.


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

That is cool, love how it gives your fish places for cover. Should make for interesting dynamics b/t the fish.


----------



## d2391 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you cichliduk!



boomer92 said:


> That is cool, love how it gives your fish places for cover. Should make for interesting dynamics b/t the fish.


Yeah there's around 13 different caves. The only problem is that I never see the fish haha. I need to get more.


----------



## Weazol (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks awesome.

Put a power head out front and they will come out to play all the time.


----------



## jw85 (Dec 24, 2013)

What paint did you use after applying the dryloc?


----------



## cumbrianewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

That looks so much more realistic than your original. It really is a great job and I love the new bits that protrude to the front.

I bet you're delighted, because I would be if it was mine


----------



## d2391 (Jul 30, 2014)

jw85 said:


> What paint did you use after applying the dryloc?


Hey sorry for the delayed response. I just mixed acrylic paint into the dryloc. I found the paint in the 50 cent bottles in the craft section of walmart


----------



## d2391 (Jul 30, 2014)

cumbrianewbie said:


> That looks so much more realistic than your original. It really is a great job and I love the new bits that protrude to the front.
> 
> I bet you're delighted, because I would be if it was mine


Thank you cumbrianewbie. There's still a few parts that I'm not completely happy with but now I know for my next one  but overall I am extremely happy with how it turned out.


----------



## xchrislundtx (Jan 23, 2015)

WOW turned out great! I definitely have to do this to mine now lol


----------

